# Introducing myself



## Salt Eriksson (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Fancy Mice Forum!

My name is Salt, and I have just opened an account here. I love mice, and I used to have 3 of them, but today sadly I had to put my last mouse to sleep. She was over 2 years old, and was an absolutely lovely pet. At the end she got several tumors, and found it difficult to eat, so I took her to the vet to have her put to sleep.

I am sad that she is no longer with me, but she (Sally), and her sisters Ro and Maja who passed away earlier last year have been great pets, and I really enjoyed taking care of them. Mice really are great pets!

/Salt


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome amongst us


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome, and I'm sorry about your mouse. Death can be a messy thing, but I really hope that doesn't detour you from getting a few more lovely mice. What varieties of mice do you like?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Salt Eriksson (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks guys!

@MissStitches, I have only had one variety of mice so far, as they are very difficult to get a hold of where I live in County Cork in Ireland. I've had 3 females so far, and they were black&white, brown&white and gray&white. If I find some different varieties I would be interested in getting some, but there are not a lot of options here.

I would love to get some more mice, as it feels very lonely now when I come down to the kitchen in the mornings and I don't have any mice to give breakfast to and to cuddle, but it will be difficult to find some I think. I will start looking today!

Salt


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

I would offer to let you have some babies when I start breeding, but I think you're a little too far from my current location to ship. ^^' Besides, I won't start breeding until at least a few months later. I need to get a few supplies and everything first. Hopefully you can find a couple different varieties. I have the same struggle with finding varieties, as my area only thinks of mouse traps when I mention mice. Right now, I have a beautiful piebald agouti and an almost Dutch black. I wonder if she carries the Dutch gene but isn't up to standards? Hmm. Anyway, I hope you find some lovely mousies soon! :lol:


----------

